# What Costume are you wearing this year?



## Heathen

Heh, thought I started this thread already ^.^ ahwell.
guess I could update: ahem...I havn't got a clue now. I had an idea earlier, but now I really don't know.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't mean to step on toes, just didn't see the other post, sorry!

So, I'll go in another direction with this.

What did you wear last year?

Jeff


----------



## Wolfman

Same old, same old. But, hey, when you have a winner, you tend to stay with it. My get-up is the ghost of Elvis, complete with wig. White cotton and sequins, boys and girls, looks great under black lights.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wolfman said:


> Same old, same old. But, hey, when you have a winner, you tend to stay with it. My get-up is the ghost of Elvis, complete with wig. White cotton and sequins, boys and girls, looks great under black lights.


So Wolfman, is this for a Home Haunt or Party?

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess I'll try and give this thread a kick start.
Here's one of the costumes I'll be weraing this year.




Jeff


----------



## Wolfman

We've been running walk-thru home haunts for years and have decided to cut back to just an outside display. Our emphasis from now on will be giving out kiiller treats by way of a raffle. I may be able to swing a new TV this year. How's that for a Halloween Treat?


----------



## Hauntiholik

If I'm wearing a costume this halloween then it'll be the demon costume I add to every year. I don't typically dress in costume on halloween since I'm setting up and tweaking the yard haunt up until the first TOTer shows up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that. Kinda take the fun out a bit , dose'nt it?

Jeff


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Sorry to hear that. Kinda take the fun out a bit , dose'nt it?
> 
> Jeff


Not at all. I do go to a couple of parties (I won a costume contest last year) but on Halloween my demon wings would knock everything over and all of the red body paint takes awhile to put on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's cool.
Sometimes I'm not able to get into costume the 1st 2 nights we're open either.

Still working out the bugs....

Jeff


----------



## Heathen

*checks toes* Don't think they were stepped on, ahwell lol.
To go with the new topic, last year I went as the marine from DOOM (game, not the movie). I really didn't look that great, namely cuz i shouldn't find shoulder pads that actualy fit my body (could only find used kid's ones)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So Heathen, are going to wear the same thing this year with bigger shoulder pads?

Jeff


----------



## Heathen

If I can find bigger pads, I would love to do the marine thing again. I'm a huge DOOM fanboy lol


----------



## Wolfman

Hey, Heathen, did you know that "The Rock" is of Samoan descent? He's HUGELY popular down here, kids wearing his T-shirts everywhere.


----------



## Heathen

I can't stand the Rock, worst years of wrestling I've ever seen
Rikishi, Yokozuna and SuperFly are awesome (all family of Dwayn Johnson)lol


----------



## CreepyKitty

Hrmm I change my mind from my original idea of The Living Dead Girl from the Rob Zombie Music video. I think I am going to try a trans-gender costume this year just like I have been Freddy Krueger in the past. I was thinking about being V from V For Vendetta. If I can find the mask it would work out fantastic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

CreepyKitty said:


> I was thinking about being V from V For Vendetta. If I can find the mask it would work out fantastic.


Well, fortunatlly, yo have a little time to figure out what you want to do.
I think diquise has that license, but not sure?


----------



## Heathen

CreepyKitty said:


> Hrmm I change my mind from my original idea of The Living Dead Girl from the Rob Zombie Music video. I think I am going to try a trans-gender costume this year just like I have been Freddy Krueger in the past. I was thinking about being V from V For Vendetta. If I can find the mask it would work out fantastic.


Hmm, a basic white male mask could be used, you could draw the mustache and stuff on heh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would probably work.


----------



## zero

good stuff fright,,but very $$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## ragdoll_sally

CreepyKitty said:


> I was thinking about being V from V For Vendetta. If I can find the mask it would work out fantastic.


With how the marketing industry works, there will probably be some V for Vendetta masks for sale closer to Halloween this year. While I wouldn't put all my plans on the assumption that there will be some floating about, right now i wouldn't think there's much to worry about.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Found this on eBay...but it's up there in price right now(lot of 8), hopefully it doesn't end up like those BK masks (I just don't understand that)
anyway I'm sure they be come more available aka cheaper around Halloween.

http://cgi.ebay.com/V-for-Vandetta-...Z7603032021QQcategoryZ197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MrsMyers666

FE that pic of the costume you're gonna wear looks awesome!!!

I'm not commenting on The Rock, if you know me you know my feelings, all good.

I wasn't sure what I was going to be for this year, was thinking a devil. Then one day on the Internet found a pic on a Halloween site. It's something I can possibly make myself and use clothes I already have. It's sort of a skeleton host sort of thing. I'll have to get the pic from home and post it, it's very gothic. I'm going for comfort this year, last year wasn't too comfy and then with the high heels and being a tad over the legal limit LOL, not fun.


----------



## CreepyKitty

Hey thanks for the info guys! I will definately watch out for the cheaper ones and I do have a lot of time. The movie looks like it was popular enough to have Halloween costumes made. =))


----------



## Mr_Awful

I change my mind a lot through the year in regards of what I want to dress up as. I've actually kept a list of the different characters I have considered playing. Here is the list.

1. Leatherface - I am happy to say that I am finally way too skinny to be him. 

2. King Kong - I'd sweat like a pig...not an ape, and it's not unqiue or scary enough in my view.

3. A Union Solider - Not scary at all.

4. A Storm Trooper - Coast too much to get the authethic look. Over thousands of dollars infact. Screw that.

5. Freddy Krueger - He's being highly consider, but I am too tall to be him and may even be too big.

6. A Zombie - That was only added in case I was still fat by Halloween, but clearly I won't be. Costume is also not unique enough in my view and I'd have to wear a lot of make-up and I hate wearing make-up.

7. Tiny Firefly - Been wanting to be him since 2003 but I need a mask and a mask for him does not exist.

8. Michael Myers - He's highly being consider.

I take pride in my appearance and want to look exactly like the person I am portraying, especially physically. I have been overweight most of my life, but I have lost a lot of weight and by Halloween, I suspect I'll be more skinny then ever. So I may dress up as Freddy or Michael. Those are my two top choices. But the thing is, even though Freddy is skinny...he is not tall like I am. I am 6'4, so I am thinking of being Michael Myers since he is tall and skinny. Not sure just yet.


----------



## bleedingglitter

I think I might be going as the dead girl from the My Chemical Romance "Helena" video. I have a strapless black dress with tulle already, so I might just need to buy the hat w/netting, some red tulle to stick under my dress, some black feathers and a big red sash. I've got the ballet flats too! Yay!
Or something stupid like one of the weird clown guests from the "I Write Sins Not Tragedies" video by Panic! At the Disco.
I'm pretty loose with that.


----------



## fallfire

oh yeah baby Michael Myers every year-the neighborhood favorite!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hauntiholik said:


> If I'm wearing a costume this halloween then it'll be the demon costume I add to every year. I don't typically dress in costume on halloween since I'm setting up and tweaking the yard haunt up until the first TOTer shows up.


I've officially changed my mind! Hey, I'm allowed.

This year (2006) I will be going as Medusa. Since FE doesn't have his Medusa costume in yet I'll be making one. I've already started putting parts together.

Hubby even came up with an idea to make the snakes move a little. I've harvesting old cell phones that have the ability to vibrate. I'll attach a few of those suckers on the larger snakes. I've even been given some ideas for snake scale body paint if I want to go that far with it


----------



## brandywine1974

Zeeboe....Jason was tall too.


----------



## natascha

We are doing a Hollywood theme this year, so I am thinking about being Cecilla B Demented, or maybe Carrie (the first scary movie I saw) but I think that one will probably be taken. I also have costume change and will be Magenta from Rocky Horror.

I love it , my nieces and nephews have already picked out costumes too. We have Lucille Ball, Shirly Temple, The Terminator, the flying carpet from Aladian, Cheech & Chong, and Malcom McDowell from Clockwork Orange.


----------



## brandywine1974

One of my female friends dressed Clockwork Orange last year......


----------



## RedSonja

I'm thinking of doing Jack Sparrow this year. Well, a female version of Jack. 

With all the hype of the movie this year, I'm sure I'll find lots of pirate accessories around.


----------



## Mr_Awful

brandywine1974 said:


> Zeeboe....Jason was tall too.


I've been Jason for the past three Halloween's. I'm ready for a change. LOL. I may not even be Michael Myers because I can't find a mask that will fit me! My head is too big. 

Last year, weeks after Halloween ended.....I bought a Leatherface mask because I planned on being Leatherface in 2006. The mask fit perfectly and still does fit. The fact that I am losing weight which causes my face to get smaller is another plus. So I may go back to being what I planned to be.


----------



## brandywine1974

LMAO, oh, OK. I was wondering why the big guy wasn't on your list.


----------



## Mr_Awful

brandywine1974 said:


> LMAO, oh, OK. I was wondering why the big guy wasn't on your list.


Haha. He has been considered, but after three Halloween's, I'm ready for something new.


----------



## LHALLOW

Well since the costume has officially been ordered now....I'll be doing a gothic Little Red Riding Hood......which JackReaper has helped me rename to Little Dead Riding Hood. Thanks Jack!!


----------



## artnerd18

i'm not sure yet what i want to be. i think i might invent something, since i will most likely be making my costume as i did last year. i'm thinking of something classic yet with a twist, perhaps a dead Marie Antoinette with her head reattatched, that would be great...


----------



## Shadojack

My work allows us to dress up so I'm thinking of doing my scarecrow costume again. Easy, inexpensive, but boy does that straw itch.

Not alot of people at work get into it, but since they can ask me how many days till Halloween and I can tell them without thiking about it, they expect a little more out of me.


----------



## natascha

O.K I agree with people when they say that they like to fit the body type of the costume they pick. But it is very disapointing when someone points out your Body type!

I am 5'3'' and started at 110 pounds, about 2 years ago I was put on some Meds that made me gain almost 10 pounds a month for 5 months, now about 6 months ago I have started on a new med that has me gaining about a pound a week.

Anyway, like I have said before we are doing a Hollywood theme, so, my brothers suggestion was for me to be Ricki Lakes character in HairSpray, sad thing was, I could see that, and I do Love John Waters.

I don't know... Ricki Lake? He just could have said, "Hey your Fat, why don't you just carry around a pillow and you can be a casting couch" that would have been less insulting.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Natascha - that was really mean of him. I've found most brothers to be very insensitive (they have that foot-in-mouth disease and they don't know it).


----------



## goolie

I think I would like to try a geek/nerd "mentally challenged" witch. I was trying to think of ways to make a broom stick that looks like it has been tied in a knot-any suggestions? Also, a Witch's brew book for dummies, maybe two different converse high tops, thick glasses, billy bob teeth, maybe a witch hat with a crows nest on it, you get the idea, any suggestions or ideas on this costume would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mr_Awful

I change my mind so much. LOL. Believe it or not, I am thinking about being Jason again. LMAO. I saw this REALLY cool Jason mask I'd like to buy and another thing....the Leatherface costume is cool, yes....but the mask, the costume, the chain saw, etc...are all store bought. I like to have a unique costume and the under mask and costume I have are all very different, but also very scary. Add a new hockey mask to it and I'll be one scary mo fo.

I recall two years ago when I dressed like that, I had all kinds of attention. I loved it. My Jason costume last year sucked because I dressed as a human Jason and hardly anyone pay any attention to me. :-( But if I dress with my "Freddy vs. Jason" look and with this new hockey mask and with the weight I've lost, I'll be really scary.


----------



## CreepyKitty

To tell you guys the truth I honestly do not know for this year. I am very indescisive this year since I am not having a theme party. I know in a previous post I said I was going to be V from V For Vendetta but I have changed my mind on that too. *sighs* I hate it when I get like this it just makes it harder on me. I will hit the stores when it gets closer to see what kinds of cool stuff they have out and maybe I can Peice something together. Have you guys ever been really indescisve on a costume like this before? I just dont know why I am having such a hard time. =(


----------



## CatMean

Don't worry creepykitty, you'll think of something. Everyone's getting in on costumes... even the discovery channel store:

http://shopping.search.discovery.co...&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&y=0&N=0&x=0

You could browse it for ideas... Myself I think I'm going as Tia Dalma from Pirates of the Caribbean 2. Gotta work on that Jamaican accent, though.


----------



## The Auditor

goolie said:


> I was trying to think of ways to make a broom stick that looks like it has been tied in a knot-any suggestions?


Pipe insulation for the stick -- then actually tie it in a knot. Will need to add something to stiffen it -- hmmm -- maybe take one of those decorative brooms, and run it up inside the insulation...just an idea


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hauntiholik said:


> This year (2006) I will be going as Medusa. Since FE doesn't have his Medusa costume in yet I'll be making one. I've already started putting parts together.


*My Medusa costume is all done!!!* Now I can focus on props 
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/slides/Medusa9.html
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/slides/Medusa12.html
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/Costume/slides/PhotoShoot4.html


----------



## turtle2778

OMG HAUNTIE!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!! I LOVED YOUR PHOTO SHOOT PICS!!!!

They turned out soooo good. I think you should totally submit the 1st one. It really captures the whole legend of medusa...Nice job to everyone involved.


----------



## Hauntiholik

turtle2778 said:


> OMG HAUNTIE!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!! I LOVED YOUR PHOTO SHOOT PICS!!!!
> I think you should totally submit the 1st one.


I submitted all 7 pics T. Z will pick the one he wants to use.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Looked better in person if you ask me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Jack Reaper said:


> Looked better in person if you ask me!


Show off! LOL


----------



## CreepyKitty

WOW Hantiholik! Those do look awesome! Great costume too btw Medusa is the rock!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks CreepyKitty! That was a fun project  I found the wig to be very challenging even though the snakes don't move.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just do not move your head too fast!


----------



## Nightmare99

Since I watched 'The Warriors',I really wanted to be a baseball fury,considering they're the scariest gang in the movie.
But instead of going out and buying a baseball uniform and bat,I came up with 
LACROSSE FURY!
So,I'll have my lacrosse stick and I have to chose between 4 or so of the jersey's I have.2 Edmonton Rush,1 Warriors,and 1 Toronto Rock.I think I might go with the Warriors because I have shorts to match.


----------



## Nightmare99

bleedingglitter said:


> Or something stupid like one of the weird clown guests from the "I Write Sins Not Tragedies" video by Panic! At the Disco.


That video was inspired by Moulin Rouge.So if you watch that you might get more ideas.Like of what you want your makeup to look like.
My brother told me to do my make up like the leader of the baseball furies,because he's the scariest.But if you read my other post,you'll notice that I switched baseball to lacrosse.


----------



## MELevolent

*maybe this*

http://www.landoverbaptist.org/news1000/ghost.html 

or I was thinking about going as white trash, with just a white shirt/tights and a stuffed kitchen trash bag on top with"white trash" printed on it. I saw that on a Drew Carrey rerun and it cracked me up. 

I also really like the look of this one... if I go the store-bought route...

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=21871&PCatID=Search+Results&ccatid=ghost


----------



## CreepyKitty

Well I have it down to 3 costumes I really like, dunno which one to choose though I really like them all.

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=19078&PCatID=Search+Results&ccatid=egyptian

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=18670&PCatID=Search+Results&ccatid=witch

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=20330&PCatID=Search+Results&ccatid=witch

Pretty sure the Egyptian one might not fit because they only come in Small and Medium and I gotta tell you guys.. My boobs are not gonna fit into no medium.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well CreepyKitty if you like this one 









I can help you out with it on cost


----------



## Hauntiholik

OOOooOOOOOooOOh!! I like that one FE.


----------



## daveo1101

Think I'm going to be victorian gravedigger/graveyard custodian, black trenchcoat, top hat, couple days beard ( i took Monday Tuesday off work this year to get ready so If I skip shaving on friday I can have 5 days to get scruffy


----------



## CreepyKitty

Hey thanks FE! And Yeah I was thinking more of a Witchy theme for this Halloween. I know I am a witch 24/7 but I don't think I have ever been just a witch for Halloween. And that is a really wicked costume too I love that whole line of Costumes.


----------



## Halloween_Maiden

I'm going to be a Spider Queen. I bought a great costume with a spider web drape that covers a red gown. I'll wear a long rock wig that actually looks kinda spiderish. Just need my crown now. Annie's Costumes has the one I want. By the way, if you want to really shake up your friends and family, wigs are the way to go-especailly you guys. The best costumes last year were on the people who wore wigs. Huge enjoyment factor.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Halloween_Maiden,
I see you haven't given me a review?
I would like to know what you think...

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Halloween_Maiden

Jeff, 
First, thanks for visiting my site. I just finished examining your site and have posted my review. I think you'll be pleased. I'd actually like to thank you Jeff for telling me about your site. I like it.

For any of you who may be reading this thread, my site has product & website reivews. It's new so there's not many yet. I'd prefer for the halloween community to send in their reviews so it's not just populaed with my own perspectives so hopefully some of you will do that.

Sorry that I digressed from thread topic but I got derailed with a chance to toot my horn.




Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Halloween_Maiden,
> I see you haven't given me a review?
> I would like to know what you think...
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


----------



## Wraith Touch

My usual Darth Reaper will do this year I think. I haven't come up with any new ideas yet but there is always hope for me


----------



## sbbbugsy

*My Stalker costume*

I plan to improve upon last year's home-made stalker costume. Maybe I should add wings? 










Full size image here:

http://www.geocities.com/sbbbugsy/stalker.jpg

Steven


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm going splatter this year as Farmer Vincent from Motel Hell. I'm still working on getting a chainsaw even if it's not a working one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Halloween_Maiden said:


> Jeff,
> First, thanks for visiting my site. I just finished examining your site and have posted my review. I think you'll be pleased. I'd actually like to thank you Jeff for telling me about your site. I like it.
> 
> For any of you who may be reading this thread, my site has product & website reivews. It's new so there's not many yet. I'd prefer for the halloween community to send in their reviews so it's not just populaed with my own perspectives so hopefully some of you will do that.
> 
> Sorry that I digressed from thread topic but I got derailed with a chance to toot my horn.


Thank you for the honesty!

Just curious, what produsts did you find not to be a steal?


----------



## darkness

i was thinking like evil raggedy ann, iwas thinking of making the yarn wig only black instead of red and kinda goth clothes and make up


----------



## SinTheDoll

*Cuddles the Clown*

Would this help you out darkness?-
http://www.halloweenmart.com/wecs.php?store=halloweenmar&action=display&target=FU5055

Im going as This Living Dead Doll:
















Only a male version. Her name is Cuddles the clown. Instead of a Dress/skirt, I'll have a V collar shirt and Skort-like shorts. The colors and patterns will be the same. Bad thing is I have to wear tights, LoL. I'm gonna wear a black turtle neck under the pink shirt, and im goign to sow black hearts on the shorts and shirt. As you see, she has Big Red Clown shoes...im doing those too. ^-^ Depending on the patterns and colors, im still deciding on a wig. Either pure black and long, or black with red streaks long. It just depends. I need help with the prosthetic gash on her cheek though...im at a loss on that one. (i posted a thread about the prosthetic.) I'm trying to do the exact same face as hers. xD

All in all, it'll be a big chip out of my budget. >.> I may want yellow contacts to go with the 'stume as well. So it can match her's better.

meh
-Anthony


----------



## Nightmare99

I need your suggestions with my costume though.
Just to refresh people's memories,I'm going as a Lacrosse Fury.
I'm wearing a tensor bandage on my left knee,my Warriors shorts,Rush jersey,Lacrosse stick and my make up will be like this:








My question is,
Should I wear a helmet?Like obviously not a bike helmet,like a Lacrosse helmet.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I have been thinking of being the "E-Harmony.com" guy, I can immitate his manner of speaking (but then almost anybody can in my opinion)
I'll be walking around matching people up to their soul-mates terrorizing their otherwise normal, mundane lives with this "help".
As customers are waiting around near the top of the wine cellar steps I say:"Well, you have filled out all the question blanks, put all the "X's" and "O's" in their places, the results are back, here's your perfect match from E-E-E-E-E! How Many? Dot Com!
The whole time I have had a hand resting on the shoulder of a monkey creature with a full hair-covered body and snarly expression on his face who was in the dark enough so as not to be seen, I pull it forward into the light and then say, "Here's your new boyfriend! ..Or is a girlfriend? I can't tell, but it's a perfect match, whichever it is?"
I wonder if anybody makes a mask of the guy?


----------



## darkness

thanks ~THE HIDDEN FCG~ great pic thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## gennifyr

Well, as my theme is a witch's cottage I'm going to dress up as a witch. So far I have black nail polish, black fishnet tights and a black velvety dress (value village). The plan is to cut the skirt off the dress and attach it to a corset type top if I can find one. I want a witchy hat, magic wand (black tree branch) maybe some black chain for a utitlity belt for my pouches and maybe so more witchy type shoes than the ones I currently own. I'm debating my hair though. About a month ago it was really long, now it is shoulder length so I might buy a wig for the costume. My hair is black though so that would work too.

We shall see.

Jen


----------



## sbbbugsy

*2006.*

It is a toss up between this:









http://www.homehauntershaven.com/stalker.htm

and this:









http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/FCGPuppet.asp

Steven


----------



## Rikki

I like for my costume to match my husband's. I have several ideas for this year but I'm having trouble finding the clothing for his. 
I'm looking for the stuff for:
a) The Joker and Harley Quinn
b) Beetlejuice and Lydia (either the traditional or the "wedding" version)
c) Gomez and Morticia

I don't like the looks of the premade costumes for any of these characters. It's impossible to find an affordable tuxedo that fits the Joker persona or an affordable suit for Gomez. And while I thought eBay would have tons of the retro 70's tuxedos for the wedding-ready Beetlejuice....they don't. On the upside, finding any of the matching female costumes is a snap!


----------



## SouthernBelle

This is mine:


----------



## colmmoo

It's a toss up between Carmen Miranda and Pinocchio. Not sure yet. : )


----------



## Fright Zone

@ SouthernBelle - We need to see you IN that costume. Remember to walk thru doors sideways with that wingspan LOL.

@ sbbbugsy - I like either one. The hang-out flyer is an interesting stalker modification.

Me I get too busy with the all-important yard haunt. I wore an accessorised Buccanner Bones two years ago when I time to do it and no yard haunt. Last year was the stand-by black hooded robe & cape with an FX lightsaber. It's too difficult to set-up all the yard haunt stuff up then videotape & photograph it in a costume during T-o-T. But one of the props is a skeleton pirate scene this year, so I may go back to the accessorised Buccanner Bones. I'd add skull makeup or the Latex skull face they sell at Spirit and hope I have time to do it. Those costumes can get HOT if the weather's warm outside or not. They just don't breathe very well. Under Armour helps.


----------



## Greencapt

Not sure what I'll do on Halloween, but last weekend I wore the following at DragonCon in Atlanta:


----------



## LilsheDevil

Southernbelle-I wore that costume last year,Be careful,I got stuck in a small bathroom(wings) I had to call my husband to help me(I finally was able to use the"Help I can't get up")saying.....needless to say,I finally got out after 20 minutes.
BTW, I have noticed the price went up this year,The cost of mine last year was $160.00

This year I am going to be Ice Queen,now all I need to do is get a move on and find a costume!



~Dee~


----------



## wolfgirl

I typically every year go as a vampire..........but this year I think I want to add to it, and go as a character from a vampire/dark hunter series I am reading......if anyone read's Sherrilyn Kenyon's DarkHunter series..........you will know who I am. I am going as Simi, the demon. She still fangs, and wings.......so that is a bonus for me.


----------



## littleZOMBIwoogums

I have at least three choices so far...I'm working on a fourth.

1. The hatched murderer from Deep Red. This is my first idea and, most difficult. I haven't been out to the thift stores yet to find a matching outfit but, I do have a small tape recorder...if only i can find a full version of the lulliby.

2. Janet from Rocky Horror. A friend of mine thought about doing a Rocky Horror theme this year. We have enough people to pull it off though some may need convincing.

3. Fox demon/goth she-wolf....thing. Ha, still deciding on this one. I have a fox tail from Renn Fest and thought about building a costume around that. I'm borrowing a few ideas from a couple characters in Inuyasha, there isn't a particular character I'm aiming for. My version might be a bit more modern as well.


----------



## broomstickjockey

This year's theme is literary characters, and since I like being as obscure as possible to see who will actually recognize me, I'm thinking of going as one of the following:

Liz Sherman from _Hellboy_ (movie version): maroon scrubs with "Bellamie" lettered across the back (the name of the mental hospital she was in), house slippers and a dark red sweater, completed with straight, long, brunette wig with bangs. I guess I could carry around a couple of lighters all night, but that might be kind of cheesy. Any suggestions?

Rogue from _X-Men_: the wig and gloves would be my only hints to the character and I would just wear regular clothes.

Nymphadora Tonks from the _Harry Potter_ series: any excuse to dye my hair hot pink again is good enough for me.  But I would probably sew myself a black wizard's robe with some funky lining--like hot pink and black zebra print or polka dots or something and then figure out some kind of outfit to wear underneath. Since my friend is going in the Quidditch robe I made her last year and one of her kids is going as a Dementor and the other in school robes, I'd fit right in, but I also kind of want to save this costume for the book and movie releases next summer, so I'm not sure.

And, yes, I consider comic books (and movies based on comic books) to be literary material. 

...Now if I could just convince my boyfriend to dress up...


----------



## piratewench

Hi, 
My husband is 6 ft 2 and I am 5ft 1 
He is going as the Wicked Witch of the West and I will be one of the flying monkey's. I am going to decorate our house like the haunted forest. It should be pretty funny.


----------



## Rikki

broomstickjockey said:


> Rogue from _X-Men_: the wig and gloves would be my only hints to the character and I would just wear regular clothes.


You'd have to wear a brown leather bomber jacket with the sleeves pushed up.


----------



## hexler

*The one and only...









Groovy!*


----------



## gennifyr

I gave up on the sewing idea and just bought a costume.


----------



## skullboy

Building a stalkabout.Have demon hands but have not found a mask I really like yet.Trying to finalize head control and get my daughter to start sewing the cloth on.


----------



## broomstickjockey

Rikki said:


> You'd have to wear a brown leather bomber jacket with the sleeves pushed up.


Oh, I didn't think about that. I could easily get my hands on one of those. I was thinking more like Rogue from the movies, but now that you mention that, I like that idea better.


----------



## Rikki

broomstickjockey said:


> Oh, I didn't think about that. I could easily get my hands on one of those. I was thinking more like Rogue from the movies, but now that you mention that, I like that idea better.


Glad to be of service! 
I guess if you wanted to be really obscure you could go as the "X-Men Evolution" version of Rogue - very goth. You'd need a spiked collar, black mesh shirt, and black boots.


----------



## broomstickjockey

Rikki said:


> Glad to be of service!
> I guess if you wanted to be really obscure you could go as the "X-Men Evolution" version of Rogue - very goth. You'd need a spiked collar, black mesh shirt, and black boots.


But that's what I wear on a normal day. This is Halloween--I wanna dress up! haha


----------



## Niam

I'm going as a female version of Swamp Thing this year for our haunted hayride. As for the halloween party I have no idea yet :/ . I'm still working on the kids costumes and props and I'm slowly running out of time


----------



## Asuryas

Dead FRUiTS: Think skeleton + Tokyo street fashion. Should be a fun costume for the party this year. 
... now back to the cemetery gate construction....


----------



## MrsMyers666

Here's a post with the pic of my inspiration for my costume.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57634


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh

im not really sure yet. I was kinda thinking a rag doll or something.


----------



## johnshenry

Wow, ten pages of "ideas!!'

Interestingly, the idea I have come up with wasn't here, and is an extension of something I did years ago.. I was a homeless/steet beggar. Salvation army clothes, soiled appropriately, ratty wig, brown paper bag bottle.... kind of loud an obnoxious.

Well, we host big parties every year, this year we'll have 40+ probably, and we have a big, open floor plan house/family room, etc.

So this year, I was thinking of taking that to the next level. I want to find an old shopping cart, fill it full of old cans, etc., push it around the house. Then, get some cardboard, and make a "home" in a corner somewhere, compelte with the requisite coin cup and begging signs. I could even be sleeping on the front porch on cardboard when people arrive.

Won't shave for a week or so....



The kicker? I beg all night, but people are told before hand that all contributions go to the Pine Street Inn, a homeless shelter in Boston.

What do you think???


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh

I like the idea really. Now, im not one for those kinds of costumes, but the begging/charity idea is a good one. kids around here carry UNICEF boxex around theyre necks, and if the person donates, great, and it all goes towards the childrens foundations thingy, I really dont know what unicef is heh


----------



## magicmatt

For school I got this:










For home, I got this:










Buycostumes is selling it "new for '06 at $54.99, but oddly, I got at pc for $5 clearance. I feel special, lol


----------



## scsabai

The costumes look amazing, and scary. I, however, feel out of place now as I have spent the last few months planning/putting together a non-scary costume. After I read Memoirs of a Geisha, then saw the movie, I got really interested in Japanese culture. So, I ended up coming across a TON of vintage kimonos and accessories for sale on ebay for cheap. So, I now have a mid-1900's kimono (furisode), an obi, juban, and all of the accessories - I'm making it as close to authentic as I possibly can. I'm doing the geisha makeup/hair, everything. The only thing I really had to stray from was the type of kimono geisha wear since they are pretty rare and usually much more expensive. I will post pics of it after my halloween party. Last year was an easy out with a vampire costume from buycostumes.com and nails/dark makeup. here's a pic:


----------



## MrsMyers666

The vampire outfit looks great. I can't wait to see pics of you as a geisha. I don't think it matters that you're not doing a scary costume, it's the fact that you're going all out with even the makeup that's great.


----------



## Escargot

This year, I would like to be a lady ghost!
I have an amazing white shirt with lacework. As for the skirt, I guess I can do something realy spooky out of old white sheet rags. I also plan on wearing a wedding-type white flowers crown. 
I'll have corpsepaint type make up as well...


----------



## Night Shade

I personally went through a long period of time where I was absolutely obsessed with Star Wars costuming and thus I have an authentic Darth Vader and Storm trooper costumes, I will wear the Storm Trooper for the first few hours then Darth Vader, and I am hoping my new creature reacher costume (Double Trouble) which is a two headed wolf creature, will arrive before Halloween! 
happy Haunting all!

I feel no pain, no sorrow, I am...hollow!!


----------



## CreepyKitty

I have finally decided what I am going to be!!!!!! =D My husband took me to the spirit store on my birthday and I put together an amazing Gargoyle costume! Yeah I know I got to be different. ) But I think its going to look really awesome. Gonna be a sort of cutesy gothic gargoyle the wings are amazing!


----------



## Mage

Im going as a mage this year(not the reason I chose my name), Im having my mom help me sew(as Im a guy) a big blue robe and hat so Ill have a one of a kind costume.


----------



## Rikki

I finally finished my costume and put the finishing touches on my husband's yesterday. We're going as Beetlejuice and Lydia, the wedding version. I'll post pics after the party this weekend!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Here some pics of my costume from our party on Friday 10/28/06

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/dedhead.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/deadhed.jpg

My costume matches one of the displays that I have...It's a head garden with some decaps on stakes and laying around. It also has a huge axe and a stump and a sign the says,"Property of Dead Hed Farms". Notice the customized burlap sack I'm carrying.

The hand I have tucked into the overalls there was part of my opening lines. (Caution bad joke a_head)_ I was saying that I was the head farmer here and that it was my _ranch_ hand


----------



## Annea

I' going to be a nasty nurse this year, my husband is going to be Harry Potter (that is scary) and one kid is going to be the corpse bride and the other Marie Leveau (sp?)


----------



## DeathDealer

I plan on wearing a Jayne Cobb costume during the day and at night I am switching to my Stargate gear.


----------



## Rikki

My husband and I went as Betelgeuse and Lydia.


----------



## johnshenry

I was a homeless guy with really bad teeth. And that bottle in the bag that I kept filling was NOT a good idea at the party...


----------



## k1ley4evr

heres what me, my gf and my dog dressed as this year


----------



## samige

I was a vampire from the early 1800's late 1700's


----------



## littleZOMBIwoogums

I didn't go out for Halloween but, I threw on a costume to spook the trick or treaters. Its was inspired by Black Aggie and, incomplete. I still used it while working for a couple haunts this season.


----------



## chartres

This year's costumes with my wife showing off her new hat.


----------



## flo-style

This was my Outfit for these year.
*A Black Angel *or something like that


----------



## Kikyo

*Yay!*

its pretty obvious by my name, but im going as Kikyo, for the 3 year in a row, my bf is going as none other as inuyasha, yeah, i forced him into it. but i need a new kikyo costume, where do i get another really good 1?


----------



## Kikyo

oh **** buying a kikyo costume, ill make my own ****ty version


----------



## maureenpr

I dunno if I'm wearing anything this year (yeah, right!!) But my kids came up with a great idea for my poor hubby...
My haunt this year is a haunted forest. Since he's usually the host, he's going dressed as a fairy!! Pink Tutu, slippers, wand, cigar, the works.
We were thinking, his being 6'4" and large pot belly, he'd wear pink leotard (XXXXL) and the works and he'd introduce himself in a rusty voice, "HI, IM TINKERBELL", turn around to open up the curtain so the TOT can go into the haunt, somehow I'd fashion an air can that would "fart" out some fairie dust on them, he'd turn around and tell them, "There, now you can fly". LOL


----------



## Dusza Beben

So you're not wearing anything at all Maureen?!! Not even the white boots?  
I'll be doin' the pirate thing this year nad next year too. Though every year my costume gets some kind of upgrade. Which reminds me, I need to order a sword while the wife is out of town....

DB


----------



## Guest

"fart" out some fairie dust on them, he'd turn around and tell them, "There, now you can fly". LOL

That is ROFLH I alughed so hard when I read that.


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

*Vampirella Costume*


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

*Wonderful Woman Costume*


----------



## RedSonja

This is who my friends and I are planning to do this year!...


----------



## scsabai

If all goes well at the gym until Halloween, this year its going to be Padme - the ripped white battle outfit: 










I'm going to get the discontinued pattern for the outfit and ready-made belt with gun from ebay. I'm getting replica boots from Caboots.com (expensive but I can always resell on ebay). For the armbands I'll be using aluminum flashing. Also possibly going to get custom prosthetics from: http://www.costumesandprops.com/ready-made_prosthetic_appliances.htm for the scratches on the back.


Here's my much more complicated costume from last year: 









p.s. Dusza, are you Hungarian?


----------



## RedSonja

scabai, i love your kimono...really beautiful! Did you make it? I made one year before last, talk about a LOT of work! Especially considering I'm just a beginner when it comes to sewing.

Good luck w/ the Padme costume, I'm sure it'll turn out great! Sounds like you're really into being authenic. I admire that! 

And welcome to the forum. It's fun here!


----------



## scsabai

No, Redsonja, I didn't make it. I got it from ebay from a seller in Japan. I'm actually kind of nervous about sewing the padme costume, I'll have to enlist the help of my mother so I don't ruin it lol.


----------



## Dusza Beben

scsabai, 
coming from someone formerly heavily involved in SW costuming, 
you will make an astounding Padme! Love to see the results! 
I made custom bounty hunter and correllian pirate costumes for the 
missus and I for Celebration 2 in Indy.









More Celebration 2 pics here:
CELEBRATION 2

RedSonja,
Which village person are you going to be?

DB


----------



## RedSonja

DB, those are AMAZING costumes you made! Just fantastic!

I'm getting the "bug" to make a costume again. For the past 5 years I've made my costumes, but this year I don't think I'll need to. From the Village People gang, I'm going to be the motorcycle cop. We're doing a female twist on it, so it ought to be especially funny!


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

I think I will make a Showgirl costume, that should be fun!


----------



## gennifyr

I finally found a pattern that will fit over a pregnant belly. I'm planning on being a vampire for my vampire themed party.

Here's the pattern, it's the dress on the right.

http://www.butterick.com/item/B5007.htm?tab=costumes&page=1

I bought a lovely burgundy taffeta for the dress and I'm going to make the top layer of the bottom sleeve of this cool black sheer fabric that is printed with skulls and roses. I still have to buy some lace for the costume, Fabricland had a horrible.

This is a brave attempt on my part as I consider myself a novice seamstress and my sewing machine is very fickle and doesn't always work. I'm crossing my fingers that this works out.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks nice, make sure to post while you're working on it.


----------



## lollirot

I'm thinking as going as a Silent Hill Nurse this year or a zombie can-can dancer...but, i really dig the Nurse idea...so, maybe that one.


----------



## digbugsgirl

I think I will be a black widow this year. My MIL gave me her dress from the 1960's. It is sooo cool. It reminds me of something Morticia would wear. It's black and when you lift your arms up the sleeves drape down to your waist. I could also use the dress in a vampire outfit......that will be next year.


----------



## the dogman

this years costume if all goes well a short dogman (thier said to be 7ft. and i'm only 5'6") but i'll probably be called a werewolf which is okay, it'll be a sweet costume if (nay when) its finished.

if its not done by the big night i'll put something else together and wear it next year.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I think I decided to do a devil costume. Lots of red and black. Party City had some cool things that would work. Would probably go somewhere else for an outfit to wear. Deinitely wearing pants again this year, that was nice when going out.


----------



## 22ndStHorror

I am working on putting together some pirate costumes for my husband and I , not going too well, but it will get better.


----------



## wilbret

*Elvis*

Ha... I wanted to be that after seeing Arnie dress that way in a Roseanne special. He was that character twice...

*****************



Wolfman said:


> Same old, same old. But, hey, when you have a winner, you tend to stay with it. My get-up is the ghost of Elvis, complete with wig. White cotton and sequins, boys and girls, looks great under black lights.


----------



## RedSonja

I'm in trouble!! My group costume has fallen thru and now I've got to think of something else to do. Yikes!

Normally at this time I would be finishing up sewing my costume! And now here I am, practically September and no ideas!! HELP!

I usually do current costumes from movies. I like to do female characters that kick butt! This year is didn't seem like there were movies w/ those characters. I thought about Alice from Resident Evil.

Think that would be a good one? I figure most people wouldn't know who I was.


----------



## gennifyr

Here's the fabric I bought for my costume. I cut out the pieces yesterday and am just waiting for my lace to be delivered before I can start sewing.


----------



## Jackielantern

gennifyr-love the fabric - especially the sheer stuff. Can't wait to see pics!

I've yet to go out to pick a pattern & fabric for my dress. Thinking of going as a witch, but I want it to be unique & I haven't found anything that has inspired me quite yet.


----------



## gennifyr

I got antsy and started sewing my costume early. Hopefully the lace will be in today so I can finish it tonight. So far it looks nothing like the pattern picture. This is because the fabric is stiffer then recommended. 
This coupled with the fact that I made the largest size makes me look huge in this dress. The positive side to this is that it will hide a pregnant belly nicely. 











I'm really impressed with myself so far. I've had issues with my sewing machine but haven't screwed up the sewing yet! I'm undecided about the length. I cut the fabric a lot longer than the pattern but I think I want it shorter than it is in this pic. Maybe just skimming the floor. My husband thinks I should cut the front to the floor and leave the back long.

What do you think?


----------



## Jackielantern

oooooo.....that's gonna look awesome!

I had a costume a few years back that had a very short train. I really liked the effect but it was a pain around crowds. It kept getting stepped on. I wore it out to the bar & I felt like I was the floor mop all night. It was soaked & I reeked like beer & booze.  That part wasn't so great. Oh well, I looked good! 

Can't wait to see your dress once the lace is on!

btw: you don't look huge


----------



## wilbret

Pregnant women don't look fat or huge, they just look pregnant. 
I think my wife gets more cute every day! Your costume is going to look great.


----------



## mr_synical

If the wife-to-be & I do go to our usual Halloween party (its the night before the wedding), we're thinking of doing these:

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/wicked-king-costume-adult-p-2654.html


http://www.halloweenexpress.com/wicked-queen-plus-size-adult-costume-p-2630.html?osCsid=95657c6fd540a5ae8e8aa79caf20f82e


----------



## Jackielantern

Mr Synical - I love those costumes. I almost got the wicked queen one a couple years ago.


----------



## gennifyr

Here's my finished dress. I had to do tons of alterations to it because I sized it way to big. I'm happy with it in reality but I don't like the way it photographs, something is off.


----------



## RRguy

Some awesome costumes pictured here. 

I was the Wicked Witch of the West in '06. The pic is in my signature link. I'm considering Regan MacNeil for '07. I'm not really built for it, but I wasn't built for the witch either.


----------



## WickedBB70

We're having a family vampire dinner this year... So I'll go as:
http://www.buycostumes.com/Category/0/Product/18666/ProductDetail.aspx
(I bouhgt a big crinoline to put under that dress... It's gonna be awesome!)

My BF is going as:
http://www.buycostumes.com/Category/126/4294967190/Product/18806/ProductDetail.aspx
(found the same costume on e-bay for 100$)

And my son will be:
http://www.buycostumes.com/Search_All_vampire/Category/0/Product/6471/ProductDetail.aspx
(he looks sooooo cute in that!  )

We always set-up the decorations in the garage as the weather is usually cold this time of year up in Canada.... So we bought stone wall backdrop (shown here http://www.buycostumes.com/Search_All_stone/Category/0/Product/29200/ProductDetail.aspx) to cover the walls in the garage, and we will install a table will full covers and a spooky tablecloth, along with a blood driping head fountain as the centerpiece (can't find the picture), champagne flutes (held by skeleton hands - I'll post a picture later) filled with cranberry juice (or any other blood-looking drink), chandeliers, bats hanging from the ceiling, and of course, organ music playing (i.e. the Toccata or something similar).... It should be fun!


----------



## LilsheDevil

Gosh,I love all the costumes!,I was thinking either an Ice queen from narnia I believe,one of my sons thought it would be cool,but I can't seem to find it anywhere,I could make one,just need to find the patern.Or I could just wear my fallen angel costume I bought 2 years ago.
who knows,I will probably think of something at the last minute...lol
but love the pictures everyones posted,so nice to see people getting into the spirit of halloween.


----------



## WickedBB70

... here are the pictures that were missing form my previous message:

Our centerpiece

(thanks to A Witch from Canada  )

Our champagne flutes


Can't wait to set-up everything!


----------



## tallula_g

I'm going as one of Dracula's brides, white dress with bell sleeves, blonde finger wave wig, charcoal eyeshadow, etc. I'm having a vampire themed party based on the Bela Lugosi movie and the Gary Oldman movie. My husband isn't into horror, last year he was Obi Wan (I sewed the costume) and this year he going to be Indiana Jones. I just finished ordering the hat, belts, jacket, etc. I think I convinced our friend to be Mad Max, last year he was Rambo! I'm finishing up an Ash from Army of Darkness costume for our other friend. I made a mad scientist costume for one of my neices and a Flo (from Mel's Diner) for her little sister. She is obsessed with playing waitress. We told her to tell everyone "Trick or Treat, Kiss my Grits!"


----------



## jonny g

I am wearing a ghillie suit this year, and will be hiding in the bushes in my yard haunt.


----------



## RedSonja

I think I finally decided on Tim Burton's Corpse Bride. Altho, the idea of blue make-up on my body does not sound appealing!

Now, I gotta get to work on it!!! yikes


----------



## RedSonja

Here I am, the next day and I'm so frustrated after spending hours yesterday tryin to find a wedding dress (a used strapless one) for my corpse bride outfit.

Maybe I'll just go back to the resident evil idea. So indecisive this year. Not like me at all!


----------



## Autumn Myth

I've been thinking about going with a classic costume idea of a witch or a vampire but I'm not sure. 
Knowing me, I'll choose something totally different at the last minute like I did last year.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

If you looking for sexy costumes...i think this guy is having a sale

Funny Costume commercial  R-rated


----------



## Polycat

I need help this year for sure! Our party is in the "Blackcat Mansion" And I always try to find a costume to fit the theme as the mistress of the mansion. Going to be hard this year since I will be 5 months pregnant! Any ideas?


----------



## Mr_Awful

I am going to downtown Austin on 6th street like I do every year for Halloween, and I plan to dress up as Jason Voorhees from the Friday the 13th series for the fifth year in a row. Only this year, my costume is going to be more bad-ass then ever. lol. I say that every year, and I am always right. As each year goes by, my costume gets better and better.


----------



## Vancouver

I am going as Lord Darth Vader (see my pic above!)

Purchased the "Supreme Edition" couple months ago off Ebay for $520 + $50 shipping/handling + $100 duties & taxes + $130 "fx star wars official" darth vader lightsaber + a voice changer kit $30 + $20 housing unit & speaker for the kit = $850 for my costume this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Always wanted to be darth vader but now that i can afford him, i will finally be him (would never settle for those cheesy cheap versions)

This guy has the breathing device, lit blinking chest box and belt, supreme oversized helmet, etc etc...

Cant wait for the party and for trick or treating with my kids!


----------



## theworstwitch

Probably a witch again, but I have a glow in the dark skeleton hoodie, maybe I should do that instead! Not sure what the child will be, but I'm waiting until October.


----------



## RRguy

WickedBB70 said:


> Our champagne flutes


Ooh, I love those. If I may digress, where did you get them?


----------



## WickedBB70

Hello RRguy!

I got them at Salem's Witch Museum!!! We were there on vacation, and I saw them... I fell in love!!!  But this week, I saw some very similar at Wal-Mart... for half the price!


----------



## RRguy

I'll check it out tomorrow.

Thanks a lot, WickedBB70.


----------



## broomstickjockey

For TrickConTreat we're doing a zombie crawl a week before so I'm going to be a hot librarian zombie for that. Then at the convention I'm going to be a goth zombie. THEN for Halloween and any Halloween parties I am making a goth clown doll costume inspired by the lead singer of Stolen Babies...


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

I plan on going as a witch. =] I've been dressing up as a witch since I was a kid.


----------



## octoberist

I will be donning my high heels, fishnet stockings, and boxing gloves, and going as Oscar de la Hoya.


----------



## Addict

I will be little red riding hood who didn't get fast enough away from the wolf (complete with slashed throat and scratches on face) My husband will be Jason again unless I can change his mind to be the big bad wolf.


----------



## WickedBB70

octoberist said:


> I will be donning my high heels, fishnet stockings, and boxing gloves, and going as Oscar de la Hoya.



Someone watched Entertainment Tonight


----------



## System610

*My Costume to Go with the Arachnophobia Theme*

I decided to change from a 'regular' zombie for my costume this year, to a "Zombie due to spiders laying eggs into my corpse" My.....1950's corpse! 

I'm going to be making a black poodle skirt with a cutesy white skull and crossbones whipstitched in red thread, a white 3/4 sleeved shirt and liquid latex and facial wax spider bites all over, with a huge one on my neck with little spiders crawling about onto my neck. My hair will be done in rockabilly style twists (video tutorial here: YouTube - Reverse Hair/Victory Rolls In-depth Tutorial ) and possibly have red temporary color sprayed into the front. We'll see. 

Anyway, that's it. Hopefully, I'll be the GHostess with the Most-est!


----------



## Vancouver

octoberist said:


> I will be donning my high heels, fishnet stockings, and boxing gloves, and going as Oscar de la Hoya.



i hope u are a hot chick


----------



## beautycastvixen

Ladies....how about this for an awesome idea. Save on the costume...paint on a mardi gras mask using make up....make it as colorful as you want, decorate with glitter. Model it from a mardi gras mask that you can hold, and them pull away revealing your make up....


----------



## flash

beetlejuice. its also my wedding outfit. the bride is victorian gothic.


----------



## Embalmer71

My wife and I will be Little Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf - sticking with our "Grim" Fairy Tales theme.


----------



## tsoileau

Crazy Scariest Clown Baby!


----------



## beautycastvixen

I like the Little red riding hood costume!! Your husband needs to be the big bad wolf not Jason!


----------



## rogue4

I'm going as Support Crew for my g/f's Skeksis costume (think Dark Crystal).


----------



## beautycastvixen

*Halloween Costume this year*

I am going to be a Master Chief from Halo!! But, the outfit will be pink. My husband and I play Halo together and I thought he would like to have his own private master chief!!


----------



## tenxaday

natascha said:


> We are doing a Hollywood theme this year, so I am thinking about being Cecilla B Demented, or maybe Carrie (the first scary movie I saw) but I think that one will probably be taken. I also have costume change and will be Magenta from Rocky Horror.
> 
> I love it , my nieces and nephews have already picked out costumes too. We have Lucille Ball, Shirly Temple, The Terminator, the flying carpet from Aladian, Cheech & Chong, and Malcom McDowell from Clockwork Orange.


I was thinking about being clockwork orange.. that would be sweet. I also thought of Indiana Jones. any ideas for a person that is really tanned. I was Ram rod from super troopers a few years ago


----------



## tallula_g

tenxaday said:


> I was thinking about being clockwork orange.. that would be sweet. I also thought of Indiana Jones. any ideas for a person that is really tanned. I was Ram rod from super troopers a few years ago


How about :
John McClane (Die Hard) white tank top, torn pants, guns, cuts, blood, Yippee Ky Yeah...(you know the rest)!
Rambo (my friend was him last year)
Clint Eastwood (in any movie he is tan)
Any character from Tombstone
Stunt Man Mike from Death Proof


----------



## Mz Skull

This is my costume this yr. along with my birthday present setting beside
me. My birthday is the 8th and I love it because I always get Halloween presents.........I am a lucky girl!!!


----------



## xHoplesslyxDeadx

I'm going to be Helena, but I can not find a costume. Oh...and I'm new.


----------



## kaamnik

*Ideas*

Yeah. Everey year same old story. How to get new idea, how to make the costume and on the end there is allways someone with the same idea...


----------



## xHoplesslyxDeadx

Sorry, I've just wanted to be Helena for a long time. But i'm not just helena I'm like...a helenapire. I wanted to be a vampire to so, I mixed the two ideas.


----------



## Autumn Myth

Who's Helena? The dead girl from the MCR video?

Anyway, I'm going to be Dead Tired. Pjs, giant Funshine Bear pillow/toy thing, and zombie makeup.


----------



## Hideous Creature

Costume? It's the one day of the year I don't have to wear a mask....


----------



## screamingjaw

I have decided to create my own this year from scratch, kinda' cuts is on my prop time but I am determined to get that wizard of the forest look. I have all the material and trim, just need to find a flat spot large enough to get the cutting and sewing done. Then it is off to my double boris mod.

Any tips on white hair and beard color would be appreciated though.


----------



## MELevolent

party-- Bitter Hoe Peep: typical cutesy homemade Bo Peep costume, only with "men suck" tatoos, mouth sores, an apron full of condom wrappers and shepherd's crook festooned with used condoms

ToT--- pile of leaves. My stepmom runs a garden design business, Your Dream Garden Inc, and since I no longer haunt my house ever since I got bludgeoned by those terrorists we are going for a "Your Scream Garden" theme this year at her place with evil plants, giant flytraps, skellies with garden tools, etc.


----------



## reaper

Leatherface for me


----------



## beautycastvixen

If I get dressed up this year, it will be a pink Halo master chief!!!


----------



## rkat

*Great Ideas and Pics*

I havent decided on my costume yet, but there are some great pics and ideas listed here.. thanks...

I haved picked Teeto's costume. He's gonna be Elvis cause "he aint nothin but a hound dog rockin all the time, he thought he was high class but that was just a lie..." okay, okay I'll stop.


----------



## rescuedogmama

I waited too long, and made my head hurt with all the choices, so I ordered a costume. I'm going as Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty. Plus it was impossible to find a good plus-sized costume anywhere.


----------



## maleficent

Me - Living Dead Girl
Oldest son - Rob Zombie
Middle son - Captain Spaulding
Youngest son - Zombie in a can
Hubby - not decided yet


----------



## beautycastvixen

Seems like there is a need for more plus size costumes.....they are getting smaller and skimpier each year!!


----------



## AngelEye

I am going to be Alice from American McGee's Alice. I have always been either a vampire or witch and wanted to be something different. I am excited about it! I am not having a themed party but I have enlisted some party goers to participate in the Wonderland hooplah! I have gotten the ok for the Caterpillar, Drunken Door Mouse, Cheshire Cat, Queen of Hearts, and the White Rabbit. I think it will be awesome! 

I tried to convince my husband to be the Mad Hatter but I think we have settled on him being Shaun from Shaun of the Dead. Can't wait!

http://www.americanmcgee.com/alice_images/alice2all2d.jpg


----------



## hermit4099

Living in Florida I've found I can't wear just 1 costume. I start off as a wizard then put on the black alien suit with the brains & eyes on top. Then as I get really sweaty from the humidity I go to by bounty hunter costume, because its the lightest costume I have. This year I'll probably doing a pirate theme with different pirate costumes.


----------



## Embalmer71

AngelEye said:


> I am going to be Alice from American McGee's Alice. I have always been either a vampire or witch and wanted to be something different. I am excited about it! I am not having a themed party but I have enlisted some party goers to participate in the Wonderland hooplah! I have gotten the ok for the Caterpillar, Drunken Door Mouse, Cheshire Cat, Queen of Hearts, and the White Rabbit. I think it will be awesome!
> 
> I tried to convince my husband to be the Mad Hatter but I think we have settled on him being Shaun from Shaun of the Dead. Can't wait!
> 
> http://www.americanmcgee.com/alice_images/alice2all2d.jpg


Sounds awesome, Angel.  This year my wife and I are being Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf for our party. Our version will be more like Goth Red Riding Hood and a Van Helsing-style werewolf. I'll post some pictures after the party. We also have friends coming as Grandma, the Woodsman, Hansel & Gretel, Snow White, and Rose Red. You should try to get your husband to reconsider. The Mad Hatter is way cooler than Shaun. You could have fun with that... bust out the spiral contact lenses...

My muse:


----------



## AngelEye

Rock on! I considered Little Red Riding Hood.. decided finally on Alice and then I saw this. http://heavyred.com/product.php?xProd=492&xSec=32 I had already bought my Alice costume from the same place but next year... who knows?
And, I have actually already ordered my spiral contact lenses!


----------



## Addict

Little red must be popular this year me and my husband are also doing the little red and big bad wolf.But to a twist to ours, I will have been caught by the wolf with the scratches and a messed up throat.


----------



## Embalmer71

Very nice, H Addicts. I'm sure my wife will get eaten that night...


----------



## Addict

Embalmer71 said:


> Very nice, H Addicts. I'm sure my wife will get eaten that night...


Very funny.


----------



## Embalmer71

You know that I have just been waiting to use that line.


----------



## Addict

" All to better to eat you with my dear" I have to have hubby use that on me


----------



## Embalmer71

Right on!


----------



## TooSoon2beIrwin

*serve me up a hot bowl of opinions!*

so this year I'm thinkinI'm gonna rock just this shirt

http://www.choiceshirts.com/item/A12203B/

MAAAYBE i will wear devil horns with it...but it will depend on how much they cost.

Thoughts??


----------



## ylbissop

AngelEye said:


> I am going to be Alice from American McGee's Alice. I have always been either a vampire or witch and wanted to be something different. I am excited about it! I am not having a themed party but I have enlisted some party goers to participate in the Wonderland hooplah! I have gotten the ok for the Caterpillar, Drunken Door Mouse, Cheshire Cat, Queen of Hearts, and the White Rabbit. I think it will be awesome!
> 
> I tried to convince my husband to be the Mad Hatter but I think we have settled on him being Shaun from Shaun of the Dead. Can't wait!
> 
> http://www.americanmcgee.com/alice_images/alice2all2d.jpg


AWSOME!
my girl and i did this AM's alice from scratch last year! so much fun.









more pics here

this year i'm being a teddi from conkers bad fur day 









almost finished more pics when i do


----------



## beautycastvixen

That is a hilarious teddi!!!


----------



## paigebeasley

I'm a bumblebee. Not very original but it's cute and easy to wear.


----------



## vtorres1983

This year, which will hopefully be the 1st year (in a long while) of many years with me dressing up, I'll be a zombie girl scout...The whole ensemble is currently under construction, and coming along nicely, with lots of help from some great people on the forum


----------



## Sunnyblu

still putting it together for our party Saturday night, won't really know until showtime...but some kind of gothic fairy vampirey witch...maybe?


----------

